

SpaceX launch webcast - nkoren
http://www.spacex.com/webcast/?#

======
asmithmd1
They just aborted the attempt for today

~~~
n0rm
Launch team is probably not happy their stress is prolonged for another 24
hours.

Then again, their boss is Musk. Lucky bastards.

~~~
dlgeek
...Which makes sure their stress is prolonged far more than 24 hours, at least
according to my friends who work there.

------
tempestn
Looks like they won't go to space today.
[http://xkcd.com/1133/](http://xkcd.com/1133/)

~~~
bostonpete
Did the part where lots of fire comes out start pointing toward space?

~~~
tempestn
No, that would be a bad problem. This was only a little problem.

~~~
martythemaniak
The door to the box that holds the air that makes your voice sound funny
didn't work. Maybe it will work tomorrow and the part of the space car that
falls of first will come back without crashing.

------
ufmace
Any word on if they're going to do any testing of landing the first stage on
this launch? It looks like they're using the first stage landing legs.

~~~
nkoren
Yes, they'll be making another flyback and ocean landing attempt -- this time
closer to shore and hopefully with a better signal to receive uncorrupted
video! (The last time, the plane they were receiving the booster's telemetry
from was too far from the landing site to get a clean signal).

~~~
darkmighty
Actually, some people on nasaforums.com made unbelievable progress in
reconstructing the original landing video from the original raw corrupted
stream. Here's the progress made so far:

[http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=7m8H8OlJ3o8&start1=0&video...](http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=7m8H8OlJ3o8&start1=0&video2=lBgVTWbtgVQ&start2=0&authorName=mhenderson)

~~~
keehun
That's amazing.

~~~
mikeash
I peeked in at the discussion about trying to recover more of the stream. It
was pretty neat. Some of those folks really know their stuff when it comes to
the bit-level details of video encoding. As I recall, a bunch of the errors in
the stream ended up being fairly regular and identifiable/reversible with
human intelligence, like repeated sequences of N flipped bits every M bits.

~~~
keehun
The fact that they could look at the raw data and figure that out is really
awesome. Shows you artificial intelligence has a long way to catch up.

------
coob
Launch aborted - possibility of trying again in 24hrs

------
jpgvm
Scrubbed. :( I guess we wait until tomorrow.

------
sbierwagen
Launch is scheduled for 15:08 PDT. (18:08 EDT)

EDIT: Launch has been pushed back an hour, to 16:01 PDT. (19:01 EDT)

~~~
dag11
Actually they're targeting 16:01 PDT (19:01 EDT). Just pointing that out so
people don't miss it.

[http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/2980259/statuses/544...](http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/2980259/statuses/54430293)

------
borski
Launch just got aborted again.

